
WebRTC Load Testing in 5 Minutes - selim17
https://antmedia.io/webrtc-load-testing-in-5-minutes/
======
solipsism
This explains the easy parts of load testing (setting up VMs and such) and
ignores the hard parts (writing a good load test, automating it, etc)

------
selim17
Also you can WebRTC Low Latency Test in
[https://antmedia.io/livedemo/](https://antmedia.io/livedemo/)

